# Craft beers



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone here hop heads? If so what is your favorite breweries and beers?

My list:
Smog City - Coffee Porter
Monkish - Feed me Hip Hop
3 Weavers - South Bounder


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Lone Pint Brewery - Yellow Rose (SMASH IPA)
I like a lot of different stuff, but I can't seem to get into beer aged in bourbon barrels. Cant wait for the colder weather so I can dive into some nice porters and stouts. I just started to explore American Wild Ales and gose.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

A few of my favorites...

Tree House - Very Green
Veil Brewing - Broz Broz Night Night and Dirt Nap
Fat Heads - Hop JuJu


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> A few of my favorites...
> 
> Tree House - Very Green
> Veil Brewing - Broz Broz Night Night and Dirt Nap
> Fat Heads - Hop JuJu


I heard Tree House brew some good beer; been wanting to make a trip to visit the taproom. 
I got some Veil hopefully coming my way.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

goneflying87 said:


> I heard Tree House brew some good beer; been wanting to make a trip to visit the taproom.
> I got some Veil hopefully coming my way.


They are awesome. I stop every time I'm in the area and bring back a case. Veil's beers are great. The Answer in Richmond also has really good beer.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have a feeling lists will reflect geographical location. I have plenty I like but these are the ones I tend to buy most often in no particular order. Anytime I travel I always look at beer lists and pick anything local to where I am.
Gnarly Barley - Jucifer
Urban South - Holy Roller
NOLA Brewing - Hopitoulas
Nola Brewing - Rebirth Pale Ale
Parish Brewing - Envie
Parish Brewing - Canebrake

ETA during crawfish season I drink either
Abita - Strawberry or Parish - Strawberry Canebrake


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Some of my favorites, most of which I can't get here in Nashville:
Deschutes - Black Butte Porter
Big Sky Brewing - Moose Drool
Left Hand - Fade to Black
3 Floyds - Yum Yum
Sun King - Wee Mac
Goose Island - Matilda


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard Tree House brew some good beer; been wanting to make a trip to visit the taproom.
> ...


I heard Veil is pretty good; I am waiting for some beer mail to come in lol. Traded some for Monkish.


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> Lone Pint Brewery - Yellow Rose (SMASH IPA)
> I like a lot of different stuff, but I can't seem to get into beer aged in bourbon barrels. Cant wait for the colder weather so I can dive into some nice porters and stouts. I just started to explore American Wild Ales and gose.


I heard of them and should of stopped last time but we decided to stop at Spindletap


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Current beverage


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

@NashDad Yum Yum is awesome. I wish I had access to 3 Floyds here.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

@JP900++ Same here... originally from the north side of Indianapolis, where there's quite a bit of good beer, but for some reason, a lot of the good ones don't distribute down here in Tennessee


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah. St. Louis has great beer but seems like some good stuff just can't get distro. I brought a case of Zombie down from WI Dells this summer, with a couple sixes of Yum Yum and Gumball. I was just in KC and intended to bring home some Zip line product and whatever else interested me. Unfortunately, I ended up with a carload of things for work and no space. Bummer.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Summation of discussion between wife and I.



Iowa here...Toppling Goliath is my typical go to for pales and IPAs. Lately been digging stuff from Decadent Ales and Fat Orange Cat.

But stout season has returned and started opening BA stouts I've been hoarding away.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yum


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> Summation of discussion between wife and I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! this post made my morning.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Way too many favorites to list them all. I was on a NEIPA kick but needed to reset my taste buds and switched to good German pilsner.

Congress St and Mettle from Trillium are two of my all time favorite beers. I like Julius and Haze from Tree House but since moving into their new location their beers don't seem to do it for me as much anymore. Still good but not worth the wait anymore in my opinion.

My go to beers lately have been Bitburger and Weihenstephaner Original Premium. Will usually throw in some local random beers too.

Edit: After talking about it, I had to try one again. Definitely a solid beer. If I had to pick between a Tree House or Trillium beer, I think I would go Trillium. I like their beers just a little more and they hardly have any lines.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

h22lude said:


> Way too many favorites to list them all. I was on a NEIPA kick but needed to reset my taste buds and switched to good German pilsner.
> 
> Congress St and Mettle from Trillium are two of my all time favorite beers. I like Julius and Haze from Tree House but since moving into their new location their beers don't seem to do it for me as much anymore. Still good but not worth the wait anymore in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I agree with you. Trillium makes some great beer, and I've never had to wait! Heavy Mettle was the first beer I had from them and I loved it. Congress St and Citra Cutting Tiles are two of my other Trillium favorites.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> :thumbup: I agree with you. Trillium makes some great beer, and I've never had to wait! Heavy Mettle was the first beer I had from them and I loved it. Congress St and Citra Cutting Tiles are two of my other Trillium favorites.


Heavy Mettle is another good one. I really like that they are doing lagers now. One of the permutations was a pilsner and it was really good.


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


>


I heard good stuff about them! This Saturday I am heading to Spindletap and taking some Monkish growlers with me and cans.


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

Scotch Ale Home Brew. Bottled 2 weeks ago today. You know what that means

tasting day!!!!


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

h22lude said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: I agree with you. Trillium makes some great beer, and I've never had to wait! Heavy Mettle was the first beer I had from them and I loved it. Congress St and Citra Cutting Tiles are two of my other Trillium favorites.
> ...


I was able to taste some Trillium and must admit the taste is really good!


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Columbus brewery - Bodhi
The Brew Kettle - White Rajah
Rhinegeist - Truth

All breweries are in Ohio. Lucky for me The Brew Kettle is a half mile from the house. Good food as well!


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

A couple weeks late for cherry blossoms here, but still a good beer!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Found this and it reminded me of TLF and cutting REEL low...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I almost tried some of that @ctrav, what's it like?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I almost tried some of that @ctrav, what's it like?


Just ok at best but cool can. Then again I'm a beer lightweight...


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

At 726 unique beers checked in it's hard to pick one. I can say Stone doesn't make a bad beer for ipas. For hazy neipa's it's best to buy local to get them fresh. Heist in Charlotte is pumping out some killer hazy beers.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Dogfish Head Raison D'Extra.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

This thread is a little too slow for summer, so here's a little bump.

Lagunitas Sumpin Easy


----------

